# Yoda-vs-Yogart (the force-vs-the shwartz)



## ppko (Jan 19, 2006)

This is a tuff one while Yoda can probably fight better Yogart has a better since of humor and the ring, not to mention his gift shop. I think I will go with Yoda on this one.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2006)

But what if Yogurt uses *Spaceballs: The Flamethrower*?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 19, 2006)

Also, don't forget...Yogurt's got culture...


----------



## ppko (Jan 19, 2006)

I knew I would get some good ones especially from some of us older people.


----------

